# CANON 60D with good lenses od 5dmark II with not so good lenses



## bdojcinovski (Jan 13, 2012)

I have some small budget and i am thinking investing in my camera equipment. currently i have 60d + 50mm 1.8 + 18-135. i am planing to sell 18-135 and buy SIGMA 17-50 2.8 and TOKINA 11-16 2.8 and leave my 50mm 1.8  .. 
the second option is to change my 60d + 18-135  for 5dmark ii and buy 17-40 F4 L lensand keep my 50mm 1.8 . 

what should you do? keep 60d and invest in good lenses ? or buy 5dmark ii with 17-40l ?


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 13, 2012)

What do you shoot?


----------



## bdojcinovski (Jan 13, 2012)

Portraits, babies, newborn , also for videos


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 13, 2012)

I would stick with the 60D and build a good lens collection. You can rotate bodies through the lenses the rest of your life.


----------



## Chann (Jan 15, 2012)

Maybe it is me but i do not consider a 5d mark II and L-lens as describing a "small budget".


----------



## Derrel (Jan 16, 2012)

I would rather have the 5D-II than the 60D.


----------

